# paint horse markings?



## midnighthighway (Jun 6, 2011)

yeah sure i can help
apha.com the breed registry has a lot of good information
here are links/photos that might help you 

tobiano coat variation
APHA.Com - Tobiano Pattern
overo coat variation
APHA.Com - Overo Pattern
tovero coat variation (combination of both)
APHA.Com - Tovero Pattern
colors and different types of white markings
APHA.Com - Coat Colors
solid bred/breeding stock (solid themselves but carry color genes)








medicine hat 








sabino overo








splash overo








frame overo


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Please... ignore the links to the APHA website. They are decades behind understanding white patterns. A good website is one like this one:
Horse Color Genetics | Equine Color Genetics


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

Lol at the horrid photoshop job on the medicine hat.

x2 on not looking at the APHA site
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Most ponies, especially Minis and Shetlands, that i have ever seen have been Tobiano or some rendition of it.
Also (not that is really matters lol) but any pony with body pattern markings are Pintos, not Paints


----------

